# New Magnaflow exhaust developed for TT



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks to mike96gti I was able to participate in Magnaflow's R&D project to loan my car for the development of an exhaust for the 1st gen 225 TT.

I drove up to Magnaflow's R&D center and lent them my car for the week (basically stock with APR 91 tune and K&N panel filter). A week later I got a sweet exhaust. Magnaflow should have it in production for order in 3 weeks. I want to drive it for a week to give a comprensive review.

Highlights from one day of driving, *3 inch piping* cat-back. No drone unless you cruise at 80MPH, at 70MPH in 6th gear where I cruise its almost stock. Idle sounds wicked. Revs sounds nothing like those "custom Magnaflow" jobbies on YouTube which frankly sound like a diesel tractor :facepalm: This sounds deep, rich, and like a proper sports car. 

Check Magnaflow's web site for the audio files in a few weeks to see what I mean. Hope to give my thoughs and pics soon 

***UPDATE PICS ADDED:***

http://imageshack.us/g/1/9922903/


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

toy4two2 said:


> Thanks to mike96gti I was able to participate in Magnaflow's R&D project to loan my car for the development of an exhaust for the 1st gen 225 TT.
> 
> I drove up to Magnaflow's R&D center and lent them my car for the week (basically stock with APR 91 tune and K&N panel filter). A week later I got a sweet exhaust. Magnaflow should have it in production for order in 3 weeks. I want to drive it for a week to give a comprensive review.
> 
> ...


what kind of down pipe ??? or just say none..... Thanks.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

WhanAB said:


> what kind of down pipe ??? or just say none..... Thanks.


No downpipe. Sadly I live in California, I can't even legally purchase a high flow Magnaflow CAT


----------



## LZ7W TT (Mar 1, 2005)

picture please?

is it a round muffler in the tunnel with a rear muffler as well?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

LZ7W TT said:


> picture please?
> 
> is it a round muffler in the tunnel with a rear muffler as well?




For real. Disappointed in no pics..


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> For real. Disappointed in no pics..


x3 :sly:

You also didn't mention the specs of the tips they used!?!


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

You sir should throw up a sound clip :beer: 3 weeks is far too long!


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

crzygreek said:


> x3 :sly:
> 
> You also didn't mention the specs of the tips they used!?!


I threw up some pics, tips are resonated


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Link to pics not working. Finding it really hard not to BAN you right now.. :sly:


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Link to pics not working. Finding it really hard not to BAN you right now.. :sly:


The link works for me warranty?!?

OP: The design looks good, although I can't help to feel like:
a. the tips are not aligned (one sticks out further than the other, it can just be the angle of the picture though)
b. the tips are sitting too flush with the valence and can possibly be the reason why your getting some drone..

Let me know if my reasoning is flawed but from experience with my corrado, when the tip is sticking out of the bumper a good 1-2" I get no drone where as it did have drone when it was flush. If I'm on the right track maybe it would be good to bring this up to them?


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

crzygreek said:


> The link works for me warranty?!?
> 
> OP: The design looks good, although I can't help to feel like:
> a. the tips are not aligned (one sticks out further than the other, it can just be the angle of the picture though)
> ...


The tips are aligned, just the angle.

When I think of drone I think of that WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH the entire time you are cruising at a set speed on the freeway. This one doesn't do that, you can't really hear it until 3500 RPM but you're never that high in 6th gear. I once sat in the backseat of my friend's Eclipse on a 3 hour snowboarding trip, he had some cheap exhaust that droned exacly at the RPM on the freeway, got REAL OLD, REAL FAST.

I can pass along any feedback the community has, I'll mention it, but want to make sure we are talking about the same thing.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

What's the ETA on the vids?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

My Custom Magnaflow looks just like that. I dont think they developed a whole new muffler for this application. I would be very interested on what part number that muffler is because I can almost promise its the exact same. 

Thats awesome that you got that for free :thumbup:


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> My Custom Magnaflow looks just like that. I dont think they developed a whole new muffler for this application. I would be very interested on what part number that muffler is because I can almost promise its the exact same.
> 
> Thats awesome that you got that for free :thumbup:


I'll put my money on Magnaflow Part #12267. That's what I used for my custom 3" setup and it looks the same.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

veeko said:


> I'll put my money on Magnaflow Part #12267. That's what I used for my custom 3" setup and it looks the same.


Thats what im thinking as well :thumbup:


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah i'd be willing to bet that they did in fact use the camaro 3"in/2x2.5"out muffler. Although those can be had for relatively cheap and the rest of the system is not really that "complex", I'm really anxious to see the pricing they will have on this and if it will be in line with the jetta/gti offerings of the same year.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Too many bends & looks identical to the 42DD turbo back except it's stainless.

Single tip FTW!

(just an opinion)


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Just bringing this back because for some reason the discussion continued in the Relentless Perf DP thread.

It seems that the 225 system is still listed under 16739 using a 2.5" tubing... However the images and videos are from the OP's car. 

HOWEVER, they just listed a new system for the 3.2?? #16737 using a 3" tubing, I'm guessing that is the system we're talking about in this thread.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*42DD and Magnaflow*

now what would be awesome is 42DD uses Magnaflow mufflers in there cat/turbo-back systems is to specify this muffler and 42DD new tips 3" X 4" 

Sweet....... 

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/spot_tips.html


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

WhanAB said:


> now what would be awesome is 42DD uses Magnaflow mufflers in there cat/turbo-back systems is to specify this muffler and 42DD new tips 3" X 4"
> 
> Sweet.......
> 
> http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/spot_tips.html


Damn Whan, is that even english? Or have you been drinking? :laugh:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Damn Whan, is that even english? Or have you been drinking? :laugh:



actually drugs.. have kidney stones..... they flair up a couple times a year ..... been three days...

but what do you think of the idea ??? 42DD has 2.5 and 3.0 tube/cat-back 

and the tips 3" X 3.0 "or 3" X 4.0" Sweet stuff they can weld on or clamp on....


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

WhanAB said:


> actually drugs.. have kidney stones..... they flair up a couple times a year ..... been three days...
> 
> but what do you think of the idea ??? 42DD has 2.5 and 3.0 tube/cat-back
> 
> and the tips 3" X 3.0 "or 3" X 4.0" Sweet stuff they can weld on or clamp on....


Sorry to hear it. Yeah, sounds interesting..


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

crzygreek said:


> What's the ETA on the vids?




Seriously, no video yet for this exhaust that doesn't make the TT sound like a tractor?


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

There's the video on Magnaflow's site. It appears to be the OP's car since it's a red TT with California plates. There is conflicting information though. The OP said it has 3" tubing, yet Magnaflow has it as 2.5". Then there's the 3.2 exhaust at 3", but unsure if it would fit the 1.8t. Based on the pictures the exhaust does seem larger than the downpipe at the sleeve clamp.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

If it's just a cat-back would the 3.2 not be the same as the 1.8t? I don't think I've heard that they changed the underside of the car or the rear end on the 3.2s


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Neb said:


> If it's just a cat-back would the 3.2 not be the same as the 1.8t? I don't think I've heard that they changed the underside of the car or the rear end on the 3.2s


I would assume its the same thing being its just a cat-back. It might be different near the cat if the 3.2 cat's line up differently than 1.8ts or maybe not.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Neb said:


> If it's just a cat-back would the 3.2 not be the same as the 1.8t? I don't think I've heard that they changed the underside of the car or the rear end on the 3.2s


Neb,

From my understanding there is a slight difference in the rear section of the exhausts for 3.2/Quattro Sport's (ROW) because they have their battery located in the trunk. Milltek also lists different exhausts for the 180q/225q and 3.2/QS 240q.

However, we can obviously see that the new exhaust is modeled on the OP's 02' ALMS (225q).
The videos on Magnaflow's site of the OP's car are under the 225q (#16739) and there are no pictures/videos under the 3.2 (#16737) version... The pictures that the OP posted clearly show a system that uses >2.5" piping.

Something obviously got messed up on Magnaflow's end?!?


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi guys i made a video 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmGqM2Pwl3Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player

That is my car on magnaflows site. They put much better videos up on youtube. Search for Audi TT Magnaflow and click on my Red ALMS 

Piping is bigger than the stocker i compared them. I will be taking it off to fit my hitch back on for the cyclig season so will get side by side pics.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

when will this unit become available I'm looking to get a system in the next week for my BT build


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Found out that the "preferred" price for this system will be in the ~+800$ range. 

Unfortunately, I don't really see the value in it at that price point.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Based on the video toy4two2 posted, I also wished they used the slant cut tips (unless I'm seeing wrong). The straight cut ones don't flow too well (IMO of course). I'm still curious about the system though.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

crzygreek said:


> Found out that the "preferred" price for this system will be in the ~+800$ range.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't really see the value in it at that price point.


 Yeah.......no.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Yeah.......no.


 Yeah, that kinda defeats the purpose of another company making a 3" system. We already have systems in that price range/segment.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, that kinda defeats the purpose of another company making a 3" system. We already have systems in that price range/segment.


 It's pipe, muffler, hangers, and maybe a flange or a slip joint. If they hadn't used an off the shelf muffler, they could have designed it properly and not had to have a huge bend to enter the muffler from the side. Eight fricking hundred dollars is ridiculous. This just pushes me more and more to run a boost operated cutout with the OEM catback.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

I was hoping it would be a bit less . I want to try something different from my APR and don't even know what to go with now. Custom, 42DD, and this was shaping up to be an option.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

To whom it may still interest, I just got word back from Magnaflow. The exhaust listed for the 1.8t is in fact a 3" tubing but NO resonator. It's a typo on the website. The tech verified it upon his schematics. The one listed for the 3.2 isn't available for a few more months and no schematic to go by to compare them. The tips are unique to the system and not available separately. 

I noticed the no resonator on the website schematic as well and the pictures posted by toy4two2 didn't seem to have one. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Dark Zero said:


> To whom it may still interest, I just got word back from Magnaflow. The exhaust listed for the 1.8t is in fact a 3" tubing but NO resonator. It's a typo on the website. The tech verified it upon his schematics. The one listed for the 3.2 isn't available for a few more months and no schematic to go by to compare them. The tips are unique to the system and not available separately.
> 
> I noticed the no resonator on the website schematic as well and the pictures posted by toy4two2 didn't seem to have one. Take that for what it's worth.


 no resonator inline with the exhaust, just resonated tips. 

BTW I had mine chopped by a muffler shop so it would fit with my CURT hitch, still sounds great


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i dont see how you can say yours sounds better than DIY exhausts. Its just some pipe with a magnaflow muffler. nothing really special. it uses the OEM downpipe as well. kind of steep for 800....


----------

